
Why Progressive Web App (PWA) Is the Future of Ecommerce? - jerinInfini
What is the secret sauce of PWA and how it conquered the space of evolving online shopper?
======
Advaith
Within the e-commerce niche, conversions matter the most - how you convert a
window shopper into an actual buyer. This means removing all sorts of friction
points. Turns out PWA is really good at page load and it works just fine.

Flipkart, a major e-commerce firm in India, increased its conversions by 70%
just through their PWA approach:
[https://developers.google.com/web/showcase/2016/flipkart](https://developers.google.com/web/showcase/2016/flipkart)

------
jerinInfini
There are several reasons why PWA is gaining more traction in ecommerce these
days.

Some of their benefits include its numerous advantage offered for the end-
users like no installation required for having the app on a smartphone. It
enables to

1) Add the app to the home screen 2) Provides native app-like experience 3)
Quick loading in the blink of an eye 4) Less data consumption 5) Offline
functionality using service workers 6) Easy maintainable

For getting more info about the benefits:
[https://www.purchasecommerce.com/blog/progressive-web-
apps-f...](https://www.purchasecommerce.com/blog/progressive-web-apps-future-
ecommerce)

------
jerinInfini
Read to know more from here:
[https://www.purchasecommerce.com/blog/progressive-web-
apps-f...](https://www.purchasecommerce.com/blog/progressive-web-apps-future-
ecommerce)

